
The Android Google Reader app is here - phreeza
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/11/android-google-reader-app-is-here.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FdtKx+%28Official+Google+Reader+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
nuclear_eclipse
Posted 5 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959624>

------
tcskeptic
For me, the Google Reader works better in the browser on my incredible than it
does with the native app. I would like a setting on the native app to make it
behave like the web app when you click on an item. I much prefer the "expand
in place" behaviour of the web app than the switch to another screen to
display the detail action of the native app.

------
cuppster
The native app's loading times are WAY to annoying to use it regularly. The
spinner always needs to run for 10 seconds or more on my mobile before showing
content. I'm sticking to the web-version for now...

------
rbanffy
[http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps...](http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.reader)
gets me a 404.

Anyone experiencing the same problem?

~~~
phreeza
Maybe just visible from Android devices?

~~~
tshtf
Link doesn't work on my Motorola Droid.

~~~
smhinsey
It may be an OS version issue. I'm not sure what the Droid runs but I am
pretty sure apps aren't visible if you can't run them.

~~~
rbanffy
Sure, but isn't a 404 a little bit too much. I think a 406 or a 412 would be
more appropriate.

~~~
smhinsey
Absolutely. The market has a lot of unfortunate issues like that.

